# Hilfe bei Caesar Verschlüsselung



## Kyros (25. Mai 2019)

Schönen guten Tag, ich habe eine JavaScript function für die Caesar Verschlüsselung, muss diesen aber noch weiter ausbauen.

Der Code für die Verschlüsselung:


```
function verschluesseln() {
document.form1.eingabe.value=document.form1.eingabe.value.toUpperCase();
klartext=document.form1.eingabe.value;
verschiebung=eval(document.form1.verschiebung.value);
geheimtext="";
for (i=0; i<klartext.length ; i++ ) {
codeNr=klartext.charCodeAt(i);
neueCodeNr=codeNr+verschiebung;
if (neueCodeNr>90) {neueCodeNr=neueCodeNr-26;}
geheimtext=geheimtext+String.fromCharCode(neueCodeNr);
}
document.form1.ausgabe.value = geheimtext;
}
```

Mit dem Code ist es lediglich nur möglich die Verschiebung auf der Seite anzugeben und einen Klartext, der dann in den Geheimtext umgewandelt wird.
Ich habe jetzt folgende Probleme:

Wenn man Sätze verschlüsseln möchte werden Leerzeichen mit einem "#" verschlüsselt, dass würde ich aber gern ändern wollen, sodass die Leerzeichen auch als Leerzeichen übernommen werden und nicht mit einem "#" verschlüsselt werden.
Beispiel: Hallo ich heiße --> KDOOR#LFK#KHLVVH      Es soll aber so sein: KDOOR LFK KHLVVH

Das Zweite Problem ist das ß,ä,ö,ü entweder gar nicht, oder in ganz komische Buchstaben verschlüsselt werden. Ich möchte also das wenn im Klartext ein "ö" in einem Wort vorkommt, es mit oe verschlüsselt wird. Das gleiche dann mit ä zu ae, ü zu ue und ß zu sz

Als nähstes brauche ich die function theoretisch anders herum. Es soll ein Button, eine Textarea und letztendlich eine function geben die einen Verschlüsselten Text in den Klartext umwandeln kann.


Ich bin neu in dem Bereich der Programierung, deswegen nehmt mir die Fragen bitte nicht übel.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für jede Hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## mihe7 (25. Mai 2019)

Kyros hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man Sätze verschlüsseln möchte werden Leerzeichen mit einem "#" verschlüsselt, dass würde ich aber gern ändern wollen, sodass die Leerzeichen auch als Leerzeichen übernommen werden und nicht mit einem "#" verschlüsselt werden.
> Beispiel: Hallo ich heiße --> KDOOR#LFK#KHLVVH Es soll aber so sein: KDOOR LFK KHLVVH


Dann darfst Du den Zeichencode nur ändern, wenn es sich nicht um ein Leerzeichen handelt (z. B. `if (klartext.charAt(i) != ' ') { ... }`



Kyros hat gesagt.:


> Das Zweite Problem ist das ß,ä,ö,ü entweder gar nicht, oder in ganz komische Buchstaben verschlüsselt werden. Ich möchte also das wenn im Klartext ein "ö" in einem Wort vorkommt, es mit oe verschlüsselt wird. Das gleiche dann mit ä zu ae, ü zu ue und ß zu sz


Verschlüsselt oder vor der Verschlüsselung ersetzt? Im Endeffekt aber auch egal: Du kannst das wieder mit einem if lösen.



Kyros hat gesagt.:


> Als nähstes brauche ich die function theoretisch anders herum. Es soll ein Button, eine Textarea und letztendlich eine function geben die einen Verschlüsselten Text in den Klartext umwandeln kann.


Ja, da läuft das Spiel halt andersrum


----------



## Robat (25. Mai 2019)

Und mal so neben bei. Du bist in der Java Ecke gelandet und nicht bei JavaScript


----------

